# FET, Asprin, Heparin and Predisilone



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am having FET in January after a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks after my first ICSI. After doing lots and lots of grieving research I decided that I wanted to take Asprin, Heparin and Predisiolone during the next cycle after reading that some clinics put people on these meds as a matter of course after a missed miscarriage.  I have had a phone call today confirming that my consultant is happy for me to do this.

So my question is, has anyone else taken these medications? Can they be harmful to any potential baby ( ). Any info would be really appreciated.

Thank you shell xx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello shell30

I have just been through IVF Again last oct and before had the blood tests which found out i have raised Natural killer cells they put me on the Steriods for that cycle. I got a BFP but had a miscarriage at 5weeks which was heartbreaking.

Its so hard to know if the steriods made any difference i know they do lower your Immune system and since i came of them i have had cold after cold and tummy bugs the lot in just a couple of months not sure if the steriods did that or was just run down after my Miscarriage its so hard to know for sure.

I asked the consultant at our follow up app if they are safe to take when pregnant he said they wont harm you or the baby. But i have read somewhere that there is no solid proof at this stage that they do actually make a difference.

I am due to start a Natural FET this month so its hard to know hat to do take the steriods or not. I have been through quite a few fet and ivf cycles and we have a boy who is 2now i was not steriods with him and i carried him to term. I also was pregnant with a girl which we lost when i was 16weeks pregnant this was just heartbreaking to get this far she had Turners Syndrome i was also not on the steriods then. Its such a hard decision to make.

Sorry to go on hope this helps 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Shell 

Just to say that I had my 5th ICSI at ARGC (1st cycle there) and was on all those meds and more. 

I became pg with my little boy and he's now an healthy happy 14 month old. I was also worried, but (touch wood) all was fine. 

I don't know if it was the meds that worked the charm of if it was just the right egg that came along that go but perhaps it's worth a shot?

Good luck. I'm about to try our only frostie to see if we can get him a brother or sister. Not holding my breath! 

Portia P  x


----------

